# Poking the bear!



## blackrabbit (Jan 29, 2017)

Well all I was doing was playing with a BB gun, but when you poke the bear you still get hit with a barrage of intercontinental missiles. There goes half the state! He even threw in a wee little (but valuable) gold Mexican coin! I must truly and humbly thank bobbya08 for his extreme generousity.  I will very much enjoy burning these down! This made my whole week!


----------



## ADRUNKK (Aug 16, 2016)

Jesus. Today is a crazy day.


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

Yeah buddy!!!


----------



## Bigjohn (Apr 6, 2017)

That's awesome!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost (Dec 27, 2016)

Nice! Bobby is the man


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08 (Apr 10, 2017)

Well I saw the coin you sent to JtAv8tor so I thought you might like that little peso. Enjoy the sticks brother. And we are even now lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ranger0282 (Mar 12, 2016)

I am starting to get the feeling what Berlin went through...............


----------



## Alrightdriver (May 2, 2017)

This place isn't safe for anyone today.. Another awesome hit. 

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrabbit (Jan 29, 2017)

bobbya08 said:


> Well I saw the coin you sent to JtAv8tor so I thought you might like that little peso. Enjoy the sticks brother. And we are even now lol.


I love coins and numismatics so I really appreciate it. We are no where near even, but I will come up with some sort of revenge.


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

DAAAAAAAMMMMMMN!! You too rabbit? Bobby is out for blood today! Very nice! Time to go buy stock in Lowe's and Home Depot. I have a feeling mailboxes are soon to be their item of the year. Lol


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

Dam, its like D day around here today, nice hit again


----------



## WNYTony (Feb 12, 2014)

Nicely done !


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

And you live in a great town with probably great weather right now so you can enjoy those great sticks......damn you! 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08 (Apr 10, 2017)

LeatherNeck said:


> DAAAAAAAMMMMMMN!! You too rabbit? Bobby is out for blood today! Very nice! Time to go buy stock in Lowe's and Home Depot. I have a feeling mailboxes are soon to be their item of the year. Lol


He got me first so I was returning the favor.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrabbit (Jan 29, 2017)

GOT14U said:


> And you live in a great town with probably great weather right now so you can enjoy those great sticks......damn you!


It was too hot earlier, but not Arizona hot. Then a little rain cooled things down and now it is cool, overcast, and beautiful cigar weather! Hopefully, you can get an evening smoke in when the heat has past.


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

I grew up in Colorado Spring while I was young, went to the penny arcade in Manitou a lot and got to do some brick mason work down town Manitou also. Luv that place and the afternoon storms!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

bobbya08 said:


> He got me first so I was returning the favor.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well dammit boy ya'dun good! (Sorry, my accent kicked in but being from TX, I'm sure you can understand it)


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

Great hit! @bobbya08

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Very nice hit! 

And jeez, getting paid in gold to smoke great cigars? Wow!


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

Another success!

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Nice

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy956 (Dec 16, 2013)

The generosity and thoughtfulness you guys have is really amazing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

Nice hit Bobby.


----------

